# Omnistor awning winding handle



## bofb (May 29, 2008)

Is anyone able to tell me where I can get a new winding handle (or just the business end) for the Omnistor awning on my '92 Hymer 56? I'd be very grateful!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Rose awnings. Its a standard part.

www.omnistorawnings.co.uk/ -

Alan


----------

